# Mounting a USB Hard Drive in Gentoo

## Jocco

How do I mount my USB Hard Drive in Gentoo?  What steps do I need to take?

This is what I already have.

1. Latest kernel.

2. Appropriate USB modules compiled into kernel.

3. System reads, locates the correct Drive at Boot.

4. Maxtor 40g USB External hard drive.

I assume that I need to add the correct entry in fstab, create a folder in /mnt.   Which line do I enter into fstab?

thanks.

----------

## yardbird

Hi,

you first have to identify which device is attched to the usb drive. If you use devfs it is possibly somewhere into /dev/usb. The line to add to fstab will look like:

/dev/usb/path_to_device /mnt/usbdrive vfat user,noauto,rw	0 0

Just adjust your mountpoint (/mnt/usbdrive) and filesystem (for example ext2 or reiserfs instead of fat32:)) Let me know if it works, I'm curious...

----------

## Jocco

Cool, I'll give it a shot tonight after work.  I'll let ya know how it goes.

J.

----------

## Jocco

Wow, that was easy, a couple of google.com searches later.

Ran...

mkdir /mnt/usbhd

nano /etc/fstab

added...

/dev/sda1         /mnt/usbhd       msdos    defaults   1 2

works like a charm

thanks for the info yardbird.

----------

